# My Girl likes to show up wearing lingerie for her male friends!!!!!!



## Polygany (Sep 2, 2010)

WOW!! Really WOW!!

I found out today that my girl for some reason likes to show lingerie for her male friends??

story is.. I found that her group friends which is guys & girls LOTS of guys... like to have a lingerie weekend!!

they all dress up in sexy underwear & just have a nice day! she says nothing happens & I'm invited to go anytime! OMG!

is this ok is this real?? What should I do?


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Is it ok? Well, it's apparently ok with her. You have to decide whether it's ok with you.


----------



## HappyHer (Nov 12, 2009)

Well, it's up to you to decide if it's okay for you or not. Go along with her once and see what it's really about and then you will probably know right away if it's "okay" or not.


----------



## greeneyeddolphin (May 31, 2010)

In your other post, you're wondering whether you should "shove this relationship down the toilet" because she won't stop going to the beach, like you asked/demanded. So...if you have a problem with her going to the beach, why do you have to question whether this is ok and what you should do? Considering this is even more risqué than the beach, I don't get why you're confused.


----------



## Polygany (Sep 2, 2010)

atruckersgirl said:


> I don't get why you're confused.


:iagree:

Exactly! Thanks that is the answer.. I don't know really don't know why I'm confused.. maybe I don't have faith I'll find someone else!

Thanks atruckersgirl.. u woke me up :smthumbup:


----------



## Initfortheduration (Dec 12, 2008)

Yeah, if she models lingerie for her male friends, she does it because she likes the attention. Definitely not a long term relationship candidate. Just tell her, "If you are showing these guys your skin, you're saying they can touch it". Dump her.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

This is what dating is all about. It's a selection process and not every woman is going to be a good "fit" for you. You're not going to be every woman's cup of tea. You both decide what qualities you expect and what annoyances you can accept. I don't know where you are, but there are over 330 million people in my country. If her bus is not going your way, there will always be others. What you absolutely do not want to do is to latch onto someone with the idea that you're going to improve or change them. People aren't projects. They are who they are and trying to change them only frustrates you and angers them. Palm trees grow in a climate and soil suited for them. Oak trees don't flourish where palms grow. We live on a huge planet filled with lonely people. I guarantee there is an abundance of women with values similar to yours, no matter what your values happen to be. If you worship cherry lollipops and believe you are a space alien, somewhere on earth, there is a lonely woman who dreams of finding you.


----------



## Polygany (Sep 2, 2010)

unbelievable said:


> somewhere on earth, there is a lonely woman who dreams of finding you.


:iagree::iagree::iagree:


:smthumbup:

Tell me thu how hard is it to find her?


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

If diamonds were easy to find they'd have little value.


----------



## tj71 (Jul 20, 2010)

unbelievable said:


> This is what dating is all about. It's a selection process and not every woman is going to be a good "fit" for you. You're not going to be every woman's cup of tea. You both decide what qualities you expect and what annoyances you can accept. I don't know where you are, but there are over 330 million people in my country. If her bus is not going your way, there will always be others. What you absolutely do not want to do is to latch onto someone with the idea that you're going to improve or change them. People aren't projects. They are who they are and trying to change them only frustrates you and angers them. Palm trees grow in a climate and soil suited for them. Oak trees don't flourish where palms grow. We live on a huge planet filled with lonely people. I guarantee there is an abundance of women with values similar to yours, no matter what your values happen to be. If you worship cherry lollipops and believe you are a space alien, somewhere on earth, there is a lonely woman who dreams of finding you.


What if you don't realize this til after 18 years of marriage? lol...no seriously!


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

tj71,

I don't even think the best CIA operative could keep major character defects secret from a spouse for 18 years unless the other party just isn't paying attention or is in denial. Selfishness, dishonesty, hostility, irresponsibility, rudeness, laziness, these all should reveal themselves with just a few dates. I think most people want so badly for relationships to work that they ignore the abundant evidence they're given.


----------



## tj71 (Jul 20, 2010)

unbelievable said:


> tj71,
> 
> I don't even think the best CIA operative could keep major character defects secret from a spouse for 18 years unless the other party just isn't paying attention or is in denial. Selfishness, dishonesty, hostility, irresponsibility, rudeness, laziness, these all should reveal themselves with just a few dates. I think most people want so badly for relationships to work that they ignore the abundant evidence they're given.


You're right. In fact those things were realized withing a couple of months after we got married. I guess what I really meant was, I guess I am finally considering other viable options after 18 years of back and forth, heartbreak, and roller coasters. I guess you get to that point eventually rethinking the compatibility issues all over again.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

I've had a couple failed marriages, but if I'm honest, I wasn't taken by surprise. I knew before I tied the knot that each of these parties had character issues I would have problems with. I deluded myself into thinking we would "work through" them or they would change and see things my way or I could change and accept them. Marry a loose party girl with a history of casual partners and don't be surprised when she commits adultary. Marry someone who is controlling as a dating partner and she's not going to be less controlling as a wife. An abusive boyfriend will be an even more abusive husband. We tell each other who we are pretty quickly. Some folks just don't listen. If I go against my inner voice, I always pay for it later. The deer scenses danger and immediately runs like hell. People ignore their instincts and try to rationalize, justify and explain away obvious clues of danger and then wonder why the lion is chewing on their hind quarters.


----------



## tj71 (Jul 20, 2010)

So do you think people really don't change? Should I be expecting my wife to have another EA since it has technically happened three times now? For the past week since I have been able to detach myself from the things that happened I have been asking myself if I should go find someone who will always be loyal to me. It's not an easy thing to face when you have five kids. We love each other and we are best friends, but will this crap continue?


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

people do change, from one per of lingerai/underwear to another per  especialy at polygany's wife's get togethers. 

Did you ever go and check out these parties?


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

I meant girls' get togethers
Dont marry this one 
I married a party girl and she been a handful for 20 yrs


----------



## cherrypie18 (Feb 21, 2010)

doesn't that stuff generally happen at the playboy mansion? lol 

find yourself someone else, but try not to control them like you wrote in your other thread.


----------



## carpenoctem (Jul 4, 2012)

Polygany said:


> WOW!! Really WOW!!
> 
> I found out today that my girl for some reason likes to show lingerie for her male friends??
> 
> ...




*No, not inappropriate at all. IN A BORDELLO.*


----------



## verpin zal (Feb 23, 2013)

Table of Contents

i) They're not "friends"


----------



## phillybeffandswiss (Jan 20, 2013)

PSST..... Over 3 and a half years old.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

I've been here way to long!!!!!


----------



## verpin zal (Feb 23, 2013)

"Is that paper not read yet? Then it's new." - my father


----------

